# Wolf vs Pitbull



## Artful Lurker (Jun 30, 2011)

Fight to death, who wins?

Wolf

*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with 




Pitbull

*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with


----------



## Akatora (Jun 30, 2011)

in a small area I think the pit could take it

in the wild the wolf any day


I'll vote wolf for being far more interesting


----------



## Degaforce (Jun 30, 2011)

Im sure I've read this fight before in a book.
But it was a wolf-dog hybrid against a bulldog. The bulldog won.


----------



## Zihawk (Jun 30, 2011)

Degaforce said:


> Im sure I've read this fight before in a book.
> But it was a wolf-dog hybrid against a bulldog. The bulldog won.



That`s white fang homie. And i vote pitbull if it gets the throat.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 30, 2011)

This is dependent on the breed.
The Bulldog in Whitefang looked like this.
 It had trouble because it didn't really have a neck to grab and was very stocky.
There are also fairly large breeds of wolves.

I'm voting for wolf here, it's not quite the same as a bulldog.


----------



## enzymeii (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah wolf should win due to size advantage.  

also iirc Whitefang lost because he'd never fought something like a bull-dog and it used different tactics than other dogs (it just grabbed on and didn't let go).  I don't think that'd factor here.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jun 30, 2011)

Wolf, simply because I am bias


----------



## Oppip (Jun 30, 2011)

The wolf, mainly because it is a much bigger animal.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 30, 2011)

Wolves are far better suited in cases like this IMO


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 30, 2011)

enzymeii said:


> Yeah wolf should win due to size advantage.
> 
> also iirc Whitefang lost because he'd never fought something like a bull-dog and it used different tactics than other dogs (it just grabbed on and didn't let go).  I don't think that'd factor here.



And PIS. 



Those dog books by Jack London are sad.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 30, 2011)

Call of the wild makes me shed one tear.
and one tear only.


----------



## Kyu (Jun 30, 2011)

The Wolf no doubt...


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 30, 2011)

An animal bred to kill, with millions of years of evolution to ensure it's technique is unquestionably superb... vs a domesticated dog... wolf


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 1, 2011)

^^ The domesticated dog your talking about has bred to kill other dogs.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 1, 2011)

Dalmatian solos


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 1, 2011)

GG Pitbull.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 1, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> ^^ The domesticated dog your talking about has bred to kill other dogs.



And the wolf was bred to kill shit as big as moose, what's the bull got on that? Not one fucking thing


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 1, 2011)

Batman Pug comes in a solos both.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrIp3k5pJQM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 1, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Batman Pug comes in a solos both.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



/thread


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 1, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> And the wolf was bred to kill shit as big as moose, what's the bull got on that? Not one fucking thing



It's not exactly a bull dog and a wolf kills herbivores while pit bulls kill other dogs.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 1, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> It's not exactly a bull dog and a wolf kills herbivores while pit bulls kill other dogs.



Again I ask why this matters when wolves are perfectly capable of the same thing


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 1, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Again I ask why this matters when wolves are perfectly capable of the same thing



When that you know of has a would actually fought a dog?


----------



## Glued (Jul 1, 2011)

Are we using American Pitbull terrier or Staffordshire Pitbull terrier.

The American Pitbull Terrier has more fighting spirit thanks to its terrier breeding. It also has the athletecism of a bulldog. They are bred an trained bite and hang on like a bulldog. They were specifically bred to be the ultimate fighting dog. A 200 lb mastiff would lose to an APBT due to the fact the APBT has far superior stamina.

If it grabs onto the wolf's neck, it will hang on until the wolf can no longer fight back. No matter how much the wolf attacks, the pitbull will not let go. Thanks to its Terrier breeding.

The wolf has superior biteforce, if it bites the skull, it will damage the brain. If it bites the legs, it will break the leg.

Behold a true pit.


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 1, 2011)

It is really sad seeing a being as majestic as a wolf get killed by some ugly Pit Bull.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know why dog fighters don't set this match up.


----------



## Glued (Jul 1, 2011)

They probably have, in the old days they set up all sorts of matches.

However to kill wolves several types of dogs were bred, Kangals, the mastiffs and the Irish Wolfhound. Though the Irish wolf hound is extinct, there are numerous breeds of mastiffs all over the world. Kangals specifically bred for wolf killing were known as Kurtkul Kangals.


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 1, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> I don't know why dog fighters don't set this match up.



I actually saw a video where a small wolf got into a fight with a pitbull and the wolf  won.

I'll try to find the video as proof


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 1, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> I actually saw a video where a small wolf got into a fight with a pitbull and the wolf  won.
> 
> I'll try to find the video as proof



And it was a _small_ Wolf you say? 

Interesting.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 1, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> I actually saw a video where a small wolf got into a fight with a pitbull and the wolf  won.
> 
> I'll try to find the video as proof



I think I seen that and I think it was a small dog not a wolf


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 1, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> And it was a _small_ Wolf you say?
> 
> Interesting.



Well small-medium sized IIRC. Definitely not huge like the pic another poster , posted. I saw it like a year ago


Dreadlock Luffy said:


> I think I seen that and I think it was a small dog not a wolf



Are you talking about the video where it just latched onto the pitbulls nose and killed it?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 1, 2011)

^^ You got a link? I just typed pitbull vs wolf on google videos


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 1, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> ^^ You got a link? I just typed pitbull vs wolf on google videos



Not yet. I'm still looking. But i'l ldescribe how the video went from memory. Maybe you may recall.

in the video, the pitbull was biting onto the wolf. It looked like a maul and the wolf was on the ground. but then the wolf got the oppertunity, bit its nose, and killed it in like 2-3 seconds. The pitbull pretty much cried in pain. It wasn't a long fight in all actuality.

I think the video was in a different language(atleast the person talking). IT definitely did not originate in youtube. It'll take a while for me to find it.


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 1, 2011)

Wait, I think I found it. Atleast what I was talking about. Warning:  



If it isn't a wolf, any idea on what type of dog it is?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 1, 2011)

Yh that's the one I seen the wolf looked epic.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 1, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> I don't know why dog fighters don't set this match up.




*Spoiler*: __ 








Whitefang and this was a Dog fight and killing a cougar.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 1, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Half wolf vs bulldog(like half a pitbull)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 1, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Half wolf vs bulldog(like half a pitbull)


He lost sadly.
Made a mistake and the bulldog wouldn't let go and lost.

And he never fought a dog like that.
Page 35 is missing... However I own that comic.
I don't recall him being half wolf in the comic though.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 1, 2011)

I didn't know they made a White Fang comic. 

Oh well. I read the book. 







Yes. I have read books.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 1, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> I didn't know they made a White Fang comic.
> 
> Oh well. I read the book.
> 
> ...





I'm pretty sure there's both a comic and a Manga made over whitefang


the manga is done by the guy that made Silverfang/ginga nagareboshi gin


and the comics I remember reading in elementary and middel school

I can't remember much other than a redish brown wolf that seemed to get quite a lot of attension and I think it was hunted by some other dogs/wolfs at a time in the ewarly series

I think it was one of White fangs parents



As for dogfights

Isn't a Tosa > Pitbull on avg? (I mean the tosa can easily pass 90 kg... and being a fighting dog... so why all the focus on the pit?)

What about Akitas how good do they fair against other dogs? (not Ginga style  )


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 1, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Wolves are far better suited in cases like this IMO



I wouldn't rule out a pit their tough fanatical bastards man, I've seen one latch its jaws onto something and not let go for an hour or so



Disaresta said:


> An animal bred to kill, with millions of years of evolution to ensure it's technique is unquestionably superb... vs a domesticated dog... wolf



yeah you;ve got mastiff breeds like the Dogo that are bred for hunting pumas and shit and can just sit there while his owner pushes his guts back in and succors it up...with out even flinching or even registering pain 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> There are also fairly large breeds of wolves.
> awesome
> 
> I'm voting for wolf here, it's not quite the same as a bulldog.



sweet jesus the size of that wolf! that's a gray wolf? 



enzymeii said:


> Yeah wolf should win due to size advantage.
> 
> also iirc Whitefang lost because he'd never fought something like a bull-dog and it used different tactics than other dogs (it just grabbed on and didn't let go).  I don't think that'd factor here.



how accurate are Londons books? I mean yeah their fiction and all but didn't the guy sorta pull a Hemingway and write based on his own personal experiences?



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> I don't know why dog fighters don't set this match up.



they probably did shit in the old days they used to run animal fighting..and they had pits and wolves vs Grizzlies and they whooped so much ass they ended up using Buffalo s when the bears pwned them they imported lions..the bears pwned them too



Lishenron said:


> Wait, I think I found it. Atleast what I was talking about. Warning:
> 
> 
> 
> If it isn't a wolf, any idea on what type of dog it is?



it looks like a Husky or an older type of Shepperd breed they tend to look wolf like

don't see the pitbull dying but it looks to me like he bit the pits snout and was suffocating him and ripping up the roof of his mouth/hypersensitive nose


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 1, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> it looks like a Husky or an older type of Shepperd breed they tend to look wolf like
> 
> don't see the pitbull dying but it looks to me like he bit the pits snout and was suffocating him and ripping up the roof of his mouth/hypersensitive nose



Damn lol . Makes me wonder if there are  real videos of wolf vs Pitbull on the internet

I guess the day i find a real video of a wolf vs pitbull, would be the day I find Gorilla vs grizzly bear, Tiger vs grizzly bear(though they may have real videos of it?)

Grizzly would probably win in his fight against the gorilla, but im interested in seeing how the match would go anyway


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 1, 2011)

Believe it or not, there was actually a case where a nine year old kid overpowered a pitbull with a chokehold. I know that's a "low showing", but I can't imagine that EVER happening with a fucking wolf.


----------



## Kyu (Jul 2, 2011)

Genyosai said:


> *Believe it or not, there was actually a case where a nine year old kid overpowered a pitbull with a chokehold*. I know that's a "low showing", but I can't imagine that EVER happening with a fucking wolf.



Seriously?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> sweet jesus the size of that wolf! that's a gray wolf?
> how accurate are Londons books? I mean yeah their fiction and all but didn't the guy sorta pull a Hemingway and write based on his own personal experiences?


 I would say Whitefang was fairly accurate, well the comic was.
And the wolf in your signature is much bigger


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 2, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> Damn lol . Makes me wonder if there are  real videos of wolf vs Pitbull on the internet



youtube is your best bet..they have a pretty bloody cage match between an Asiatic  lion and a Sun which is bloody as hell and they've got allot of animal fights in general

theres also a Sumo vs an orangutan in a tug of war match which is lulzy 



Lishenron said:


> I guess the day i find a real video of a wolf vs pitbull, would be the day I find Gorilla vs grizzly bear, Tiger vs grizzly bear(though they may have real videos of it?)



like I said youtube



Lishenron said:


> Grizzly would probably win in his fight against the gorilla, but im interested in seeing how the match would go anyway



it'd end with a Gorilla with a pulverized skull and the bear chewing on its intestines.  While Silver backs can fight and be very aggressive and they're a relatively peaceful species and they don't to my knowledge normally fight to the death and even under blood lust..it's not exactly good to put them up against what amounts to a sentient tank like a Grizz

Chimps and IIRC Mandrills/Baboons are a better pick Chimps are vicious crazy killers and all but even they'd go down hard as hell to a big ass grizzly



KyuubiV3 said:


> Seriously?



yeah I've heard that story too can't remember were..mighta been cracked.com it's hard to imagine but that type of stuff isn't impossible..I mean a seventy year old grandpa killed a leopard by tearing his tongue out

and theres that old flamboyant gay gramps what dislodged two pits death locked on each other by shoving a water hose in their snouts 

rare but not impossible


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 2, 2011)

I think wolves are more versatile but Pit's have more power


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 2, 2011)

Genyosai said:


> Believe it or not, there was actually a case where a nine year old kid overpowered a pitbull with a chokehold. I know that's a "low showing", but I can't imagine that EVER happening with a fucking wolf.



My parents used to take up to a dozen dog's nobody wanted from the dog pound, train them and give them to families when I was young. They stopped it when my younger brother came but we always had three dogs. One was a German sheperd and I used to wrestle it sometimes just for fun. Shure the dog was far away from bloodlusted, but it is pretty easy for a little child to physically overpower a dog, when you manage to grapple it from behind and use your own weight on it. They are good at pushing or pulling but not at lifting things on their back. 
Also a German Sheperd is neither a wolf nor a pitbull but still a pretty big dog. So I don't think it is that unlikely.


*One argument for the wolf*: Considering the fighting style of the Pit Bull: Charging in dircetly, biting and not letting lose. Having a blood lusted enemy is a problem for the Pit Bull, since it  nullifies it's mental-advantage of attacking first. Normally a Pit Bull attacks before the other dog is done "talking" and constricts the other dog in it's bite. 
But since both are bloodlusted they will both attack directly.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 2, 2011)

Are doga argentino's meant to be good dog fighters?


----------



## Kyu (Jul 2, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> yeah I've heard that story too can't remember were..mighta been cracked.com it's hard to imagine but that type of stuff isn't impossible..*I mean a seventy year old grandpa killed a leopard by tearing his tongue out*
> and theres that old flamboyant gay gramps what dislodged two pits death locked on each other by shoving a water hose in their snouts
> 
> rare but not impossible



Yeah now I heard about this one forgot where though...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 2, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Are doga argentino's meant to be good dog fighters?



they're meant to Hunt pumas and physically dominate them. Uncle had one at his ranch (he had to put him down because of shit like this) he grabbed a neighbors German shep and disemboweled him 

Mastifs in general are incredibly tough dogs with an insane threshold to pain (I've seen videos on youtube of certain mastifs tail wagging and licking their masters while their guts are being succored up after tangling with boars)
 and a couple of them can supposedly take on a pissed off Puma and wrestle it down and hold it until a hunter shows up

but honestly I wouldn't give one good odds on the wolf that was linked in this thread


----------

